# Sauvegarde Mail



## Cooralie (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5 et je souhaite passer à Moutain Lion, je suis donc en train de sauvegarder mes données, et je voudrais sauvegarder tout ce que j'ai dans Mail. 

J'ai essayé avec i-cloud, j'ai bien coché les mails dans Préférences Systèmes / i-Cloud, mais pourtant lorsque je vais sur mon compte i-Cloud sur internet, je ne trouve que les mails de ma boite de réception i-cloud (que je n'utilise pas d'ailleurs, j'ai 2 autres boîtes aux lettres dans Mail). 

Est-ce normal? Est-ce malgré tout sauvegardé?

Par ailleurs, lorsque je vais dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences, je ne trouve pas de "com.apple.mail.plist[...]"

Et lorsque je vais dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Mails, je trouve seulement 3 dossiers :
- Bundles --> vide 
- Bundles (désactivé 1) --> contient seulement "Antidote - PJ.mailbundle"
-Bundles(désactivé) --> contient seulement "Antidote - PJ.mailbundle"

Enfin rien ne correspond aux différents tuto de sauvegarde Mail que j'ai trouvé!

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Car en attendant je ne peux pas passer au formatage alors que je m'étais réservé cette journée pour passer à Mountain Lion... 

Merci d'avance 

Coralie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 tes mails sont dans TA bibliothèque, c'est à dire là :

Macintosh HD / Utilisateurs / ta session / Bibliothèque / Mail 

Tu y trouves 1 dossier "V2" qui contient tous les mails.
Et un fichier "SyncedFilesInfo.plist"

Ta bibliothèque est masquée par défaut, pour la révéler : menu du Finder / Aller, et presser la touche Alt.

Le dossier à sauvegarder est donc ce "Mail" qui se trouve dans TA bibliothèque.


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2012)

mais si tes adresses mails sont du type gmail, ... et configurée en imap tu peux simplement les reconfigurer après l'installation de Moutain Lion.

Tu peux toujours utiliser Time Machine aussi.


----------



## Cooralie (3 Octobre 2012)

Et la lumière fut!

Ahh merci beaucoup


----------

